# Delta 14" Bandsaw motor



## Flynman (Oct 20, 2015)

Hello Everyone!! I am a New member here on the forum!! I am a guitar builder/Repairman and a Novice woodworker. I have a question about a Delta 14" Bandsaw with 12" riser kit installed. I wanted to use the saw to re-saw Figured Maple boards approx. 8" wide and 1" thick. I have a 1/2 hp motor and a 1/2" and 3/4" Woodslicer blade 3Tpi on the setup right now. Although I am feeding the board very slow the saw keeps bogging down. I was wondering if putting on a larger motor like a 1 1/2 - 2 hp would be possible? I saw a 1 1/2 hp motor at harbor freight and was wondering if it''s possible to do this?


thanks,
Keith R


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

The motor on any belt driven saw can be changed, if you can match the base and shaft size it is relatively simple.
Many of the less expensive motors are rated as compressor duty, they will not last long on a saw where they will be running for long periods at a time.


----------



## Bob Vaughan (Oct 29, 2008)

If you're using a household wall socket, no motor over 15 amps should used and even 15 amps is pushing it. If you can use a 240 volt single phase outlet, then a 10 amp motor at 240 volts will work well.

Motor horsepower ratings get generous these days, particularly with Asian import motors. I've seen 13 amp motors "listed" as 1-1/2 HP motors, so be careful. 13 amp motors used to be rated at 1 HP. Naturally, motor speed will have to be 1750 rpm.

For sure, a big wide blade takes more HP to get it turning than a 1/4" wide blade.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Bob Vaughan said:


> If you're using a household wall socket, no motor over 15 amps should used and even 15 amps is pushing it. If you can use a 240 volt single phase outlet, then a 10 amp motor at 240 volts will work well.
> 
> Motor horsepower ratings get generous these days, particularly with Asian import motors. I've seen 13 amp motors "listed" as 1-1/2 HP motors, so be careful. 13 amp motors used to be rated at 1 HP. Naturally, motor speed will have to be 1750 rpm.
> 
> For sure, a big wide blade takes more HP to get it turning than a 1/4" wide blade.


Very good explanation for motor choice above. 
There is no 6 1/2 horsepower that runs on 110, yet you see it posted on the shop vacs. True horsepower is much less than now advertised on most electrical tools. 
I don't know how they get away with it.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Make sure your upgrade motor pulls enough amperage for the rated hp. Even a compressor duty motor should be fine. My poor air compressor runs far harder than my bandsaw, but my compressor doesn't have a compressor duty motor. It has a continuous duty 5 HP Baldor. I would upgrade the whole saw. After spending a few hundred dollars on a motor the value of your saw did not increase. I wouldn't be surprised if the resale value decreased. Most people don't want a Frankensaw. Even with the upgraded motor the performance of your saw is still pretty limited.


----------



## Bob Vaughan (Oct 29, 2008)

Compressor duty motors (S2 - S10) are often designed to run for 10 minutes and rest for 30. They heat up close to the burn out point then cool down for another heating cycle. Usually there are built in thermal overload protectors that keep the burn out from occurring. Even a motor of moderate quality will have its rating stamped on the label. Continuous Duty is abbreviated: Cont.. 

For recreational (intermittant use) woodworking, a short duty cycle motor will provide satisfactory service for most, but not all, of the time.

Usually compressor duty motors are going to be 3450 rpm motors and are often substituted for 3-phase motors on table saws. These motors are usually open types and are susceptible to dust and dirt problems when used on a woodworking machine as has been noted. During periods of continuous use, the motor will shut down for a cooling off period, an acceptable cost for using a low-cost motor substitute.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Bob,don't you have like the "nicest" 10" Delta BS on the planet?

Maybe mistaken?But think I've seen it(in person).....how 'bout a pic?


----------



## Bob Vaughan (Oct 29, 2008)

hwebb99 said:


> After spending a few hundred dollars on a motor the value of your saw did not increase. I wouldn't be surprised if the resale value decreased. Most people don't want a Frankensaw. Even with the upgraded motor the performance of your saw is still pretty limited.


I got the impression that sawing performance from a Delta 14' band saw rather than resale was the focus of this thread. Not everyone has the shop space or electrical feed to support a larger saw.




Above is a 14" saw "as found". This one had a factory 1/3 HP motor and a factory switch.


The owner had installed a 3/4" wide "resaw" blade with plastic 'cool blocks'. I suspect that's why he was trying to get rid of it for $175.00. The electrical cord didn't help. The sawing performance of this saw had to be abysmal.

I turned this mess into a "Frankensaw" at no small expense. No, I'll never get my time and materials out of it, but for the duration that I'll have it in my shop to use, the effort was well worth it to me.





And, saying that all bandsaws use a 1750 rpm motor isn't technically correct. Below is a 14" band saw that uses a face mount 3450 motor. Note the special bottom casting configuration to accommodate this motor.

This saw's lower shaft had worn totally out due to the cheap materials.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

re-sawing maple is one hard task for any bandsaw. the blade condition is critical, obviously the sharper the better.

if you watch, i'll bet a used 1hp motor will come up that can be installed.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*nine days later .....*

No response after 9 days......?
You will need at least a 1 HP motor, at least that's what I used to resaw 6" Maple boards from a log. My 3 HP saw was able to resaw 8" boards from a larger log. It did require some extra feed pressure to keep the cut moving along... not like hot knife through butter. :no:


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Bob Vaughan said:


> Not everyone has the shop space or electrical feed to support a larger saw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Flynman (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks for the Replies. I just moved to Myrtle Beach and I have been building a new very large work bench and setting up my shop. I bought the Delta 14" bandsaw used from a friend for $200 and it is in really good shape. Last year I added a 12" riser , cool blocks and a Fence system to it. I figure it probably is not worth selling. I have both 120 and 220v electric setup so Power is not a problem. The Motor says Frame 56Z on the plate. The motor is mounted on top of frame behind the saw. Where should I look for this motor with the proper Mount?

thanks,
Keith R


----------



## Bob Vaughan (Oct 29, 2008)

Delta had any different stands over the years. If your stand is like the one pictured below, then a 1 HP motor is about all that's going to fit back there. Even then, larger HP motors can have a junction box that can interfere with the opening of the lower door.

This type of stand was offered on an 'economy' version of the 28-200. The saw itself is still USA-made and of a quality level way beyond the offshore lookalikes.

An older stand with the motor on the stand's bottom shelf will allow more freedom of motor choices. This may be more work than you're wanting to get into at the present. Google images of Delta 14" band saws and you'll see the many variations of stands that came on those saws over the years.


----------



## Flynman (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes that is the same stand and motor setup Bob. If I can't get anything bigger than a 1 HP on there without modifications maybe I should look at a Larger Saw? I saw the Grizzly 17" saws which looked pretty nice. Will have to see what I can get for this saw if I sell it.

Thanks,
Keith R


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Bob Vaughan;
[img said:


> http://www.bmisurplus.com/uploads/product_images/40980.jpg[/img]


Looks to me like if you removed the motor in the picture, and bolted a mounting plate on the back of the stand, you would be able to mount almost any motor to it.


----------



## Flynman (Oct 20, 2015)

I was also thinking that myself Pirate. I would probably have to remove or modify the Belt Guard housing. It could save me a few hundred dollars though.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*motor frames....*



Flynman said:


> Yes that is the same stand and motor setup Bob. If I can't get anything bigger than a 1 HP on there without modifications maybe I should look at a Larger Saw? I saw the Grizzly 17" saws which looked pretty nice. Will have to see what I can get for this saw if I sell it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Keith R



Electric motors have standard frame bolt patterns, usually NEMA 56 for a 1 hp or 2 HP motor so..... they are inter-changable for the most part. The motors have slotted holes to allow for belt tension and different mounting holes. There is no need for an additional mounting plate.

2 HP Grizzly motor with NEMA frame as stated in the text:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Motor-2-HP-Single-Phase-1725-RPM-TEFC-220V/H5384

A 3 Hp Grizzly motor, same frame:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Motor-3-HP-Single-Phase-3450-RPM-TEFC-220V/H5388


----------



## Flynman (Oct 20, 2015)

Hey Thanks Woodnthings!! The 3 HP motor is 3450 RPM...I guess that is too fast for my setup? I think the 2HP should work though.


----------

